# Dhtml Menü licensieren



## danielmueller (4. Februar 2004)

Ich würde gern das  milonic   Menü auf meiner Homepage verwenden ich habe mich berreits ein bisschen umgesehn es gibt viele Benutzer die eine kostenlose Lizens habe weil sie keine komerzielle Website haben. Alerdings habe ich auf der Website nur die Möglichkeit gefunden das Produkt zu kaufen. Hat vielleicht jemand das Menü oder weiß wie man an eine solche kostenlose Lizens kommt?


----------



## StefanR (4. Februar 2004)

Hmm ich will dich ja nicht beleidigen, aber kannst du den Downloadbitton auf der rechten Seite im HOME nicht sehen....


----------



## Sven Mintel (5. Februar 2004)

.....Und noch dazu den Hinweis auf der Startseite zur Non-Profit-Lizensierungsseite 

Die Lizenz für nichtkommerzielle Seiten ist umsonst, kostet aber 5 britische Pfund Bearbeitungsgebühr. *lol*


----------

